# Galaxy Rasbora / Celestial Pearl Danio



## CoryWM (Dec 7, 2010)

They tend to be a shy fish. More of them bring them out more. Getting them to do hunting behavior will really teach them to come out more. Live Brine shrimp, daphnia etc will train them to use the whole tank.


----------



## Eldachleich (Jul 9, 2011)

Mine are very active. They occupy all areas of the tank but seems to reside in the middle most.
They don't really hide in my tank, but prefer to explore all over it seems.
I feed live foods, veggies, and my homemade food.

Since all the fish in my tank like to hunt the flow is designed to lift the food and swirl its around the tank. They love chasing bits down.
They tend to ignore it once it settles down and sits somewhere..


----------



## LS6 Tommy (May 13, 2006)

Mine are all over the place, depending on overall tank activity. They feed midwater-bottom, but not directly from the substrate. They're a little more outgoing than my Emerald Dwarf Rasboras (VERY closely related). I feed them the Hikari Micro Pellets. They glom them right up!

Tommy


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

I have 7 of them in my Mini S. I had 4 before, and they always hid except when I was more than 4 ft away from my tank, which is not feasible considering it's on my desk, where I do work and stuff. Now with 7 they are always out (well, at least 6 of them usually).

Get some BorneoWild Staple S from h4n by the gram, they love it roud:


----------



## garfieldnfish (Sep 25, 2010)

I have 3 groups in different tanks. They are all over the tanks and chase the food the moment it hits the tank. But they spook easily and dart back into the vegetation if I make a sudden move, so a heavily planted tank is a plus in order to make them feel secure. I keep them with some black darter tetras in one tank, L134 pleocs, bamboo shrimp and otos in another. The third tank is a fry tank. The fry are the least shy of them all. They also sit on my desk right next to the computer and they are always out in the open. Probably because they know nothing else. Maybe tank raised ones down the line will be less shy. These are my second generation of tank raised CPDs. Mine get live microworms for the fry, grindal worms and live daphnia for the adults as well as frozen brine shrimp and frozen daphnia. All get flakes, crumbles and micropellets. I too found that they prefer food in the water column but I also saw them pick morsels off the sponge filters and if I only feed the plecos they will venture to the tank floor to pick on the pleco food. I could imagine if they only get sinking food they would adapt, but it won't be natural for them.


----------



## 50089 (Dec 11, 2011)

I have these too, very cute little fish. I have them in a 40 breeder with some other nano /small fish and it's difficult to get food to them but in a tank alone with just shrimp it should be a bit easier. 

They tend to stay mid-bottom. Some of mine are learning to come to the surface where I feed the rainbows and ember tetra, but they do prefer foods that will go to them. Their mouths are small as well so I feed mine Hikari and NLS .5mm pellets. I soak them in some tank water and dump them into the tank and they'll eat as the food comes down. They love variety (as all fish) and do well on the pellets and frozen treats like daphnia, shrimp, worms (I cut the worms into smaller pieces though). They also like Golden Pearls (Ken's fish has some). They'll eat some of the algae and shrimp wafers/ pellets I put in for the Corys as well. The more cover (plants) the tank has and the larger the numbers of them the more secure they'll feel and you'll see them more, it might take a while. Mine come to the front of the tank now when they see me. Give them some moss (java, etc) and a good meal and you'll see them spawning in the morning. They tend to prefer cooler water too (temp around 72-75). Just watch them and make sure they are all getting some food.


----------



## ArchimedesTheDog (Apr 9, 2012)

I have 4 in a 5-gallon. Easily my favorites, and I'm becoming a big fan of the species. I want to get a bigger tank and a bigger school. Super personalities. They do stay low in the tank, mine aren't very skittish but they are the biggest species in the tank unless you count the largish Amano. Mine eat nematodes, hunting them through the water, and they pick at the gravel and the logs from time to time. I put hikari micro pellets in the outflow from the filter and the pellets get washed downwards, and the CPDs have fun chasing them.


----------



## D3monic (Jan 29, 2012)

I have both chili and galaxy rasbora as the main fish in my 75 gal with two coral red pencil fish being among the largest of my fish. Mine are always out in the open schooling and chasing each other. If they don't feel secure they turn pale and hide. In a bare bottom tank they hide on the very bottom of it and turn pale as can be. 

In a densly planted tank with non aggressive fish they should feel pretty secure and stay out in the open not to mention color up rather nicely.


----------



## if_fishes_were_wishes (Jul 29, 2007)

One of my favorite little fish  I have 6 in a 29 gallon planted cherry shrimp tank...they are very active, darting in and out of the plants and good eaters too. Mine catch falling food mostly...they don't feed from the top much. I feed mine regular flake food from Tetra, and the red on the fins is bright as can be. They also love to pick at sinking pellets I feed to the shrimp.

I hope to add a few more. At pet stores I think they're often overlooked because they look so pale in the bare tanks, but once established, they are stunning!


----------



## D3monic (Jan 29, 2012)

As far as foods go I feed 

Live:
Micro worms
moina
copopods
white worms
grindal worms- not really going good enough to feed out
daphnia- not really going good enough to feed out. 

Frozen/processed

Cyclopeeze
Borneo wild S (they go ape shart for this stuff)

White worms would be one of my favorites to feed out. I just feed a few at a time and watch them fight over them and chase eachother around. They slurp them up like spaghetti. 

As for the borneo wild S you could try PM-ing darkestsky and see if he has any small free samples left.


----------



## shrimpzoo (Sep 27, 2011)

Thanks for all the replies everyone.

I've read them all and I've gotten some Hikari Micro Pellets from Big Al's and now I'm thinking I might try live food in the future (after reading a majority of your posts that talked about live food). Might see if I can culture some of my own for convenience sake.

It's also too bad that I only have a sponge filter and so it won't create a "hunting for food simulation" or even just push the pellets around for them lol.

Also, after reading some of your posts that say they are active, I'm going to look forward to the day that they'll become super comfortable and active in my tank  they usually do scouting parties atm. Luckily they have been eating the flake food (had to do a binocular army check up from afar lol [look @ how much time I have on my hands rofl])

I suppose getting a variety of foods will be best, besides, what they don't catch the shrimp will. Time to PM darkestsky I suppose but I doubt he'll want to ship to Canada if he is from somewhere else. But it's worth a try.


----------



## ArchimedesTheDog (Apr 9, 2012)

I have two males and two females, and when they do their spinning mating dance, it is super cool. I'd love to do live food but I think my wife would say, "You want to grow WHAT in the house?"


----------



## Snowflake311 (Apr 20, 2011)

I moved my 8 Galaxy danios into a 7gal that has plants and shrimp no other fish . They stay bottom middle of the tank. They don't like to be out in bright light. Mine are shy too it's annoying I am ready to sell them. 

When I first go them I had 5 in a heavily planted tank and they were more active and out going in the tank. They then were moved to a 20gal long that had lots of plants and I added more of them. They would hide in the plants more in this tank. The take mates were dwarf Cory cats and shrimp. 

These fish seem to need lots of cover to feel better.


----------



## shrimpzoo (Sep 27, 2011)

These guys are really shy indeed. I just tried feeding them the Hikari Micro Pellet food.

It took awhile for them to sink, but it didn't matter, the fish don't really seem to notice them in time.

Only 2 of them really did start biting after they noticed pellets were falling.

I think I should pre-wet the pellets next time so they don't fall at random times from one another. I think it'd be better if they all fell at the same time or next to the same time.


----------



## 50089 (Dec 11, 2011)

shrimpzhu said:


> These guys are really shy indeed. I just tried feeding them the Hikari Micro Pellet food.
> 
> It took awhile for them to sink, but it didn't matter, the fish don't really seem to notice them in time.
> 
> ...


Yep. What I do with mine is get a small plastic cup or measuring spoon and add some tank water, then I drop in some pellets. I'll swirl it around a bit until I see the pellets fall to the bottom, then I dump the whole thing into the tank. They all fall at the same time and the fish notice them right away. In time they'll learn that when they see you, it's more often than not feeding time and they'll come to the front eagerly waiting.


----------



## shrimpzoo (Sep 27, 2011)

Sounds like a plan.

I'll try make them see me as a source of food.

Do you think I should cover the front of my tank, then when it's feeding time, remove the covers and feed them? 

I have 2 giant books I can use to do that. Do you think that's an effect way to go about it?


----------



## D3monic (Jan 29, 2012)

I think ultimately you want them to be comfortable with their surroundings and the best way to do that is by them seeing you and the outside world frequently.


----------



## shrimpzoo (Sep 27, 2011)

lol my laptop is right in front of my aquarium, so I guess they'll be comfortable with me and realize I'm a friendly face that brings them food in due time.

no psychology tactics it is!


----------



## blink (Feb 22, 2012)

I feed mine NLS small fish and they go ape for it.

As for the shyness, get em some dither fish, white clouds work very well.


----------

